# Book Sale from Solid Ground



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

I just received this email from Solid Ground Christian Books. The books they mention are available here.



> I spent seven hours driving and another three hours pouring over hundreds of books in a Reformed Bookstore that was reducing its stock yesterday. The result was that I carried home four large boxes full of bargains for my customers.
> 
> Listed below you will find over 60 titles greatly reduced for this one time sale.
> The List Price, Sale Price and Quantity available are all listed after the title and author. Please take a few minutes to browse these books.
> ...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 17, 2009)

Books, did you say books??


----------



## Confessor (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeaaaah, I got Dabney's _Sensualistic Philosophy_!


----------



## KMK (Jun 17, 2009)

The Works of Thomas Adams for $49.95 sounds like a steal!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 17, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Yeaaaah, I got Dabney's _Sensualistic Philosophy_!




Can you buy me one?


----------



## Confessor (Jun 17, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> > Yeaaaah, I got Dabney's _Sensualistic Philosophy_!
> ...



I'll lend it to you if come to the Wisconsin meet-up.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Should I have held out for a commission from SGCB for the free advertisement?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 17, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Confessor said:
> ...





-----Added 6/17/2009 at 02:53:22 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> Should I have held out for a commission from SGCB for the free advertisement?



Seriously!


----------

